# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  اولين مرورگر ايراني

## kiarashk

سلام
ببخشيد كه دوباره اين تاپيك رو زدم اخه تاپيك قبلي رو پيدا نكردم با خود اقاي جباري نشد حرف بزنم من اين مرورگر رو كه با موتور وب كيت اماده شده رو به مراحل تكميلي رسوندم از تمامي دوستاني كه فكر مي كنن مي تونن به بنده كمك كنن خواهش مي كنم اعلام امادگي بفرمايند طي ٣يا ٤روز اينده هم نسخه الفا بر روي سايت o2developers.gigpa.com قرار مي گيرد

----------


## m.soleimani

> سلام
> ببخشيد كه دوباره اين تاپيك رو زدم اخه تاپيك قبلي رو پيدا نكردم با خود اقاي جباري نشد حرف بزنم من اين مرورگر رو كه با موتور وب كيت اماده شده رو به مراحل تكميلي رسوندم از تمامي دوستاني كه فكر مي كنن مي تونن به بنده كمك كنن خواهش مي كنم اعلام امادگي بفرمايند طي ٣يا ٤روز اينده هم نسخه الفا بر روي سايت o2developers.gigpa.com قرار مي گيرد


خب حداقل می‌گفتی که با چه زبونی نوشته شده توضیحاتش رو کامل می‌کردی نه این که فقط یه لینک بدی براش بعدش می‌گفتی که این نسبت به بقیه چه تفاوت‌هایی خواهد داشت و ... ./

----------


## kiarashk

> خب حداقل می‌گفتی که با چه زبونی نوشته شده توضیحاتش رو کامل می‌کردی نه این که فقط یه لینک بدی براش بعدش می‌گفتی که این نسبت به بقیه چه تفاوت‌هایی خواهد داشت و ... ./


vb.net 2010 خوب تازه شروع كردم در حال حاضر تقريبا در حد بقيه است مسلما انتظار نداريد كه ٢هفته اي به مرورگر كامل بنويسم اما به لحاظ ظاهري كامل شده

----------


## sina_saravi1

سلام

لطفا در مورد پروژه و موتور وب کیت بیشتر توضیح بدین . و بعد نواقص رو معرفی کنین تا با هم براش راه حلی پیدا کنیم

----------


## kiarashk

ببينيد تمام مرورگر ها يه متور دارند كه بتونه صفحهات رو باز كنه مثلا كروم و سافري از موتور وب كيت استفاده مي كنن به همين دليل سرعت بالايي دارن در مورد اين پروژه هم علاوه بر خدماتي كه همه مرورگر ها دارند قصد دارم روي زيبايي و دسترسي ساده بيشتر كار كنم تا بيشتر مورد توجه قرار بگيره اگه لطف كنيد به صورت يه تيم روش كار كنيم و اگه اشكالي نداره با يكه از روش هاي زير باهم صحبت كنيم كه توضيحات كامل و سورس فعلي در اختيارتون قرار بگيره
skype:kiarashk2003
yahoo:kiarashk3003@yahoo.com
windows live:kkiani@live.com

----------


## crazyfull

به اين نميشه گفت *مرورگر ايرانی* به دليل اينکه از کامپوننت اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده کرده و مهمترين قسمت يک مرگر مديريت روی سوکت ها و ترجمه و تبديل کدها به رابط کاربری هست که توی اين برنامه همچين چيزی وجود نداره

----------


## kiarashk

> به اين نميشه گفت *مرورگر ايرانی* به دليل اينکه از کامپوننت اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده کرده و مهمترين قسمت يک مرگر مديريت روی سوکت ها و ترجمه و تبديل کدها به رابط کاربری هست که توی اين برنامه همچين چيزی وجود نداره


   عزیز من اول پست ها رو بخون می بینی که نوشتم از موتور وب کیت استفاده شده الان اینترنت اکسپلورر کجاشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## crazyfull

> عزیز من اول پست ها رو بخون می بینی که نوشتم از موتور وب کیت استفاده شده الان اینترنت اکسپلورر کجاشه؟؟؟؟


دوست عزيز اين طوری که پيداست خوده موتوری که استفاده کرديد از اينترنت  اکسپلورر بهره برده
موفق باشيد

----------


## kiarashk

Capture.jpg
این هم یه عکس از وضعیت فعلی
*باز هم می گم از موتور وب کیت استفاده شده ربطی به اینترنت اکسپلورر نداره*

----------


## kiarashk

> دوست عزيز اين طوری که پيداشت خوده موتوری که استفاده کرديد از اينترنت اکسپلورر بهره برده
> موفق باشيد


 عزیز من قبل از این که سعی کنی حال من رو بگیری یه سوال کن او برنامه face box که قبلا نوشتم بله با اینترنت اکسپلورر کار می کنه این یکی دیگه هست
پس حتما کل اپل(سافاری و همه برنامه هاش) هم سالیان سال داره از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده می کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## crazyfull

> پس حتما کل اپل(سافاری و همه برنامه هاش) هم سالیان سال داره از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده می کنه؟؟؟؟


به نظر شما کسی که يه کلاس رابط کاربری ميسازه اسمش رو ميذاره Internet Explorer_Server ؟
 توی تصوير همه چيز واضح هست خودتون هم ميتونيد تست کنيد و نتيجه رو ببينيد

----------


## kiarashk

> به نظر شما کسی که يه کلاس رابط کاربری ميسازه اسمش رو ميذاره Internet Explorer_Server ؟
> توی تصوير همه چيز واضح هست خودتون هم ميتونيد تست کنيد و نتيجه رو ببينيد


ای بابا تو رو خدا گوش بده ببین چی می گم دارم بهت می گم اون برنامه که جناب عالی تست فرمودید face box که با اینترنت اکسپلورر نوشتم توی ویژال استدیو 2008 . این یکی دیگست و ربطی به اون نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crazyfull

شما توضيحی در رابطه با اينکه اين ورژن جديد هست يا قديم نداديد چند دقيقه پيش از سايت خودتون ورژن facebox 1.2.1 Final دانلود کردم
دوست عزيز قصد همچين جسارتی ندارم که حال کسی رو بگيرم فقط اون چيزی که ديدم رو گفتم اون تصوير هم مربوط ميشه به 1.2.1

----------


## kiarashk

> شما توضيحی در رابطه با اينکه اين ورژن جديد هست يا قديم نداديد چند دقيقه پيش از سايت خودتون ورژن facebox 1.2.1 Final دانلود کردم
> دوست عزيز قصد همچين جسارتی ندارم که حال کسی رو بگيرم فقط اون چيزی که ديدم رو گفتم اون تصوير هم مربوط ميشه به 1.2.1


درسته اگه متن بالا facebox 1.2.1 Final رو بخونی می بینی که نوشه برنامه ای است که دسترسی به ف**=یس بوک راحت می کنه. اسم این مرورگر هم Net Sky هست که اصلا هنوز منتشرش نکردم. برنامه رو دانلود کردی یکم دقیق تر نگاه می کردی متوجه می شدی که اصلا ادرس بار نداره که بخواد مرورگر باشه به هر حال خوش حال می شم توی ساختش همکاری کنیم

موفق باشید

----------


## kiarashk

يعني هيچ كسي توي اين انجمن به ما افتخار همكاري نمي ده ؟؟؟؟؟ سطح پروژه پايين يا با ما حال نمي كنين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMIBCT

ممکنه هدفتون رو از ساخت مرورگر بفرمایید؟

----------


## kiarashk

> ممکنه هدفتون رو از ساخت مرورگر بفرمایید؟


منظورتون چيه از هدف خوب اين همه مرورگر با چه هدفي ساخته مي شه

----------


## AMIBCT

اگر این طور باشه و هدف شما مثلا با گوگل یکی باشه

راه را درست انتخاب نکرده‌اید

اولین کار اینه که باید یک شرکت ثبت کنید
حداقل 200 تا 300 نفر برنامه‌نویس متخصص رو استخدام کنید
و پروژه رو جلو ببرید

در غیر این صورت یا هدف شما با گوگل فرق داره
یا نمی‌دونید نوشتن یک مرورگر انداختن کامپوننت اینترنت اکسپلورر یا WebKit در فرم نیست

----------


## m.soleimani

> اگر این طور باشه و هدف شما مثلا با گوگل یکی باشه
> 
> راه را درست انتخاب نکرده‌اید
> 
> اولین کار اینه که باید یک شرکت ثبت کنید
> حداقل 200 تا 300 نفر برنامه‌نویس متخصص رو استخدام کنید
> و پروژه رو جلو ببرید
> 
> در غیر این صورت یا هدف شما با گوگل فرق داره
> یا نمی‌دونید نوشتن یک مرورگر انداختن کامپوننت اینترنت اکسپلورر یا WebKit در فرم نیست


چه خبره شم هم به کلمه بلد شدی مدام داری به این بنده خدا میگی !
200 300 نفر برنامه نویس استخدامی و این چرندیات کدومه این بنده خدا داره در مورد یه پروژه برنامه نویسی توی یه تالار برنامه نویسی صحبت می‌کنه و البته هم خوب شروع نکرده و قبلن به خودش هم گفتم بدون هدف داشتن هیچ پروژه‌ای به نتیجه نخواهد رسید و از این مدل حرف‌ها؛ ولی بیایم یکم منطقی باشیم این روش درستی نیست که چون کسی به کسی نیست خودمون رو متخصص نشون بدیم اگر نمی‌تونیم به کسی کمک کنیم سعی کنیم خود طرف رو حداقل مایوس نکنیم فروم آزاد هست و هیچ‌کس به من و شما گیر نخواهد داد که چرا به فلان تاپیک پاسخ ندادین.



> يعني هيچ كسي توي اين انجمن به ما افتخار همكاري نمي ده ؟؟؟؟؟ سطح پروژه پايين يا با ما حال نمي كنين ؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز یه بار توی پیغام خصوصی از من پرسیدی به شما گفتم شما همین‌طور الکی نمیتونی بیای بگی خوب بچه‌ها بیان فلان پروژه رو درست کنیم یا مثلن من با استفاده از یه سری کامپوننت فلان پروژه رو درست کردم البته هنوز توی حالت طراحی ظاهر هست!! و اگر شما کمک کنید به سرعت به نتیجه خواهیم رسید خیر به این شکل به نتیجه نخواهد رسید. برای انجام این کار یه سری پیش‌نیاز و زیر ساخت لازم هست ؛ مثل حرفه‌ای بودن اعضای دخیل در پروژه آشنایی کامل با مرورگرهای دیگه و این که اون‌ها چه مشکلی داشتن که باید رفع بشه و یا چه کمبودهایی داشتن که باید به پروژه تازه اضافه بشه و ... تازه به این‌جا که برسیم متوجه می‌شیم که باید دست به کار شد و البته ادامه کار بسیار بسیار مشکل‌تر این خواهد بود.

یه مورد دیگه هست شما اگر قصد داری یه پوسته اضافه کنی نرم‌افزارهایی مثل فایرفاکس که بهتر پاسخ خواهند داد « با توجه به سورس باز بودن و برنامه‌نویس‌های حرفه‌ای که بیس کار رو آماده کردن و کمک‌هی جهانی که به این پروژه از طرف برنامه نویس‌های دیگه انجام می‌شه » تا این که شما بیای یه چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنی.

من امیدوارم که شما به هیچ وجه دلسرد نشی ولی یکم منطقی‌تر و بدون احساساتی شدن به برنامه نویسی نگاه کن و مطمئن باش اگر تلاش کنی برنامه نویس خوبی خواهی شد.

شاد و پیروز باشید./

----------


## AMIBCT

> چه خبره شم هم به کلمه بلد شدی مدام داری به این بنده خدا میگی !
> 200 300 نفر برنامه نویس استخدامی و این چرندیات کدومه این بنده خدا داره در مورد یه پروژه برنامه نویسی توی یه تالار برنامه نویسی صحبت می‌کنه و البته هم خوب شروع نکرده و قبلن به خودش هم گفتم بدون هدف داشتن هیچ پروژه‌ای به نتیجه نخواهد رسید و از این مدل حرف‌ها؛ ولی بیایم یکم منطقی باشیم این روش درستی نیست که چون کسی به کسی نیست خودمون رو متخصص نشون بدیم اگر نمی‌تونیم به کسی کمک کنیم سعی کنیم خود طرف رو حداقل مایوس نکنیم فروم آزاد هست و هیچ‌کس به من و شما گیر نخواهد داد که چرا به فلان تاپیک پاسخ ندادین.


شما مطمئنید که همه‌ی مطالب قبلی رو خوندید و متوجه شدید که معنی اون‌ها چیه؟

ایشون گفتند که هدفشون با مرورگرهای دیگه یکی هست
و جوابشون همین بود که من نوشتم

با این سوال و جواب خواستم از تلف شدن وقت ایشون جلوگیری کنم

مشکل شما اینه که به دلیل مبتدی بودن زیاد فکر می‌کنید اگه یه برنامه ظاهرش ساده بود و شما هم بلد بودید ازش استفاده کنید
معنی‌ش اینه که می‌تونید اون برنامه رو بنویسید

نامشخص بودن هدف هم که بماند...

----------


## kiarashk

> شما مطمئنید که همه‌ی مطالب قبلی رو خوندید و متوجه شدید که معنی اون‌ها چیه؟
> 
> ایشون گفتند که هدفشون با مرورگرهای دیگه یکی هست
> و جوابشون همین بود که من نوشتم
> 
> با این سوال و جواب خواستم از تلف شدن وقت ایشون جلوگیری کنم
> 
> مشکل شما اینه که به دلیل مبتدی بودن زیاد فکر می‌کنید اگه یه برنامه ظاهرش ساده بود و شما هم بلد بودید ازش استفاده کنید
> معنی‌ش اینه که می‌تونید اون برنامه رو بنویسید
> ...


ببخشيد شما فكر كرديد من ديوانم يا يه ادمي هستم كه يه كتاب ويژوال بيسك پيدا كرده ٢ خطش رو خونده حالا مي گه بياين مرورگر بسازيد؟؟
نه من ٥ سالگي پشت كامپيوتر مي شستم اونم بازي نمي كردم سرگرمي ور رفتن با لينوكس redhat بود بعد از اون اول راهنمايي بودم كه برنامه نويسي رو شروع كردم اول از همه هم تحت وب كار كردم مخصوصا HTML بعد هم وي بي توي وين و بعد هم objective-c توي مك من نمي گم ادم با سوادي هستم يا خيلي تجربه دارم اما انقدر سرم مي شه كه بفهمم مرورگر چيه و چجوري كار مي كنه و يه نرم افزار چه جوري بازاريابي خوبي پيدا مي كنه من حتي چند مقاله و كتاب در مورد حتي پايه اي تر از اينها network خوندم من كه با تمام ادماي متخصص كشور اشنا نيستم كه بيام يه تيم تشكيل بدم بعد روش كار كنم و اونقدر هم پولدار يا ادم كله گنده اي نيستم كه بخوام ٢٠٠ تا كارمند استخدام كنم اونم به چه اميدي؟؟ من از روي بي كاري تصميم نگرفتم روي اين پروژه كار كنم اما اينو مي دونم كه كار سختيه و اينم مي دونم كه اگه حتي ١ كاربر هم نداشته باشه ولي يه مرورگر كامل باشه انقدر ارزش علمي داره كه مزد زحمات ادم باشه ١٠ سال پيش رو به ياد بيار گوگل يه موتور جست و جوي ساده بود اما حالا چي پاش رو تو كفش همه مي كنه من كه نمي تونم الان بگم كه اين مرورگر قرار چي بشه در صورتي كه قرار ٤ نفر ديگه هم روي اون تصميم گيري كنن همين استيو جابز كه تازگي هم درگذشت شركت اپل رو ٢نفري توي زير زمين خونش راه انداخته من استيو جابز نيستم اما مي تونم سعي كنم مثل اون وخيلي از ادماي بزرگ ديگه تلاش خودم رو بكنم يه سري به انجمن xda developes بزن ببين چقدر فعالن يادم مي اد يه ادمي كه هيچ تخصصي تو زمينه نرم افزار و سخت افزار نداشت يه پست ساده داد كه من مي تونم يه فلش رو به گوشي ويندوز موبايل وصل كنم ولي مي دوني تفاوت ما با اونا چيه هيچ كسي ني اومد مسخرش كنه يا ضد حال بش بزنه و يا حرف هاي نا اميد كنند ديگه همه جمع شدن و روش كار كردن شايد دو سال طول كشيد و هر كسي هم هر اطلاعاتي داشت كذاشت تا اخرش با چند تا قطعه اضافي اين كار غير ممكن ممكن شد واسه همينه كه انقدر انجمن پيشرفته اي تو زمينه موبايله ولي خدا وكيلي يه نگاه به اين تاپيك بنداز كه يه نفر يه حرف راهگشا زده باشه بعد جواب من رو بده??!

----------


## sina_saravi1

> ببخشيد شما فكر كرديد من ديوانم يا يه ادمي هستم كه يه كتاب ويژوال بيسك پيدا كرده ٢ خطش رو خونده حالا مي گه بياين مرورگر بسازيد؟؟
> نه من ٥ سالگي پشت كامپيوتر مي شستم اونم بازي نمي كردم سرگرمي ور رفتن با لينوكس redhat بود بعد از اون اول راهنمايي بودم كه برنامه نويسي رو شروع كردم اول از همه هم تحت وب كار كردم مخصوصا HTML بعد هم وي بي توي وين و بعد هم objective-c توي مك من نمي گم ادم با سوادي هستم يا خيلي تجربه دارم اما انقدر سرم مي شه كه بفهمم مرورگر چيه و چجوري كار مي كنه و يه نرم افزار چه جوري بازاريابي خوبي پيدا مي كنه من حتي چند مقاله و كتاب در مورد حتي پايه اي تر از اينها network خوندم من كه با تمام ادماي متخصص كشور اشنا نيستم كه بيام يه تيم تشكيل بدم بعد روش كار كنم و اونقدر هم پولدار يا ادم كله گنده اي نيستم كه بخوام ٢٠٠ تا كارمند استخدام كنم اونم به چه اميدي؟؟ من از روي بي كاري تصميم نگرفتم روي اين پروژه كار كنم اما اينو مي دونم كه كار سختيه و اينم مي دونم كه اگه حتي ١ كاربر هم نداشته باشه ولي يه مرورگر كامل باشه انقدر ارزش علمي داره كه مزد زحمات ادم باشه ١٠ سال پيش رو به ياد بيار گوگل يه موتور جست و جوي ساده بود اما حالا چي پاش رو تو كفش همه مي كنه من كه نمي تونم الان بگم كه اين مرورگر قرار چي بشه در صورتي كه قرار ٤ نفر ديگه هم روي اون تصميم گيري كنن همين استيو جابز كه تازگي هم درگذشت شركت اپل رو ٢نفري توي زير زمين خونش راه انداخته من استيو جابز نيستم اما مي تونم سعي كنم مثل اون وخيلي از ادماي بزرگ ديگه تلاش خودم رو بكنم يه سري به انجمن xda developes بزن ببين چقدر فعالن يادم مي اد يه ادمي كه هيچ تخصصي تو زمينه نرم افزار و سخت افزار نداشت يه پست ساده داد كه من مي تونم يه فلش رو به گوشي ويندوز موبايل وصل كنم ولي مي دوني تفاوت ما با اونا چيه هيچ كسي ني اومد مسخرش كنه يا ضد حال بش بزنه و يا حرف هاي نا اميد كنند ديگه همه جمع شدن و روش كار كردن شايد دو سال طول كشيد و هر كسي هم هر اطلاعاتي داشت كذاشت تا اخرش با چند تا قطعه اضافي اين كار غير ممكن ممكن شد واسه همينه كه انقدر انجمن پيشرفته اي تو زمينه موبايله ولي خدا وكيلي يه نگاه به اين تاپيك بنداز كه يه نفر يه حرف راهگشا زده باشه بعد جواب من رو بده??!


خداییش من که با این عکس العمل اعضا جا خوردم
یا اونا فکر کردن خودشون تو برنامه نویسی اونقدر موفق بودن که باید خودشون به همه خط بدن یا کاملا نا امیدن و میخوان چوب لا چرخ دیگران بندازن .
اینجا تالار برنامه نویس ، جایی برای مطرح کردن مشکلات و حل اوناس ، نه محل سنگ انداختن جلو راه دیگران و مشکل ساختن ...

کیارش جان من خودم حمایتت میکنم .
تا جایی هم که توان داشته باشم تو پروژت سهیم میشم .
خودم هم دنبال تیم برنامه نویسی بودم ، بالاخره باید از یه جا استارت میزدم .


موفق و پیروز باشی و پروژت هم به کمالش برسه ان شاء الله ...

----------


## kiarashk

> خداییش من که با این عکس العمل اعضا جا خوردم
> یا اونا فکر کردن خودشون تو برنامه نویسی اونقدر موفق بودن که باید خودشون به همه خط بدن یا کاملا نا امیدن و میخوان چوب لا چرخ دیگران بندازن .
> اینجا تالار برنامه نویس ، جایی برای مطرح کردن مشکلات و حل اوناس ، نه محل سنگ انداختن جلو راه دیگران و مشکل ساختن ...
> 
> کیارش جان من خودم حمایتت میکنم .
> تا جایی هم که توان داشته باشم تو پروژت سهیم میشم .
> خودم هم دنبال تیم برنامه نویسی بودم ، بالاخره باید از یه جا استارت میزدم .
> 
> 
> موفق و پیروز باشی و پروژت هم به کمالش برسه ان شاء الله ...


ممنونم دلم نيومد فقط با دكمه تشكر تشكر كنم بازم ممنون

----------


## ArashRoshan

> ببخشيد شما فكر كرديد من ديوانم يا يه ادمي هستم كه يه كتاب ويژوال بيسك پيدا كرده ٢ خطش رو خونده حالا مي گه بياين مرورگر بسازيد؟؟
> نه من ٥ سالگي پشت كامپيوتر مي شستم اونم بازي نمي كردم سرگرمي ور رفتن با لينوكس redhat بود بعد از اون اول راهنمايي بودم كه برنامه نويسي رو شروع كردم اول از همه هم تحت وب كار كردم مخصوصا HTML بعد هم وي بي توي وين و بعد هم objective-c توي مك من نمي گم ادم با سوادي هستم يا خيلي تجربه دارم اما انقدر سرم مي شه كه بفهمم مرورگر چيه و چجوري كار مي كنه و يه نرم افزار چه جوري بازاريابي خوبي پيدا مي كنه من حتي چند مقاله و كتاب در مورد حتي پايه اي تر از اينها network خوندم من كه با تمام ادماي متخصص كشور اشنا نيستم كه بيام يه تيم تشكيل بدم بعد روش كار كنم و اونقدر هم پولدار يا ادم كله گنده اي نيستم كه بخوام ٢٠٠ تا كارمند استخدام كنم اونم به چه اميدي؟؟ من از روي بي كاري تصميم نگرفتم روي اين پروژه كار كنم اما اينو مي دونم كه كار سختيه و اينم مي دونم كه اگه حتي ١ كاربر هم نداشته باشه ولي يه مرورگر كامل باشه انقدر ارزش علمي داره كه مزد زحمات ادم باشه ١٠ سال پيش رو به ياد بيار گوگل يه موتور جست و جوي ساده بود اما حالا چي پاش رو تو كفش همه مي كنه من كه نمي تونم الان بگم كه اين مرورگر قرار چي بشه در صورتي كه قرار ٤ نفر ديگه هم روي اون تصميم گيري كنن همين استيو جابز كه تازگي هم درگذشت شركت اپل رو ٢نفري توي زير زمين خونش راه انداخته من استيو جابز نيستم اما مي تونم سعي كنم مثل اون وخيلي از ادماي بزرگ ديگه تلاش خودم رو بكنم يه سري به انجمن xda developes بزن ببين چقدر فعالن يادم مي اد يه ادمي كه هيچ تخصصي تو زمينه نرم افزار و سخت افزار نداشت يه پست ساده داد كه من مي تونم يه فلش رو به گوشي ويندوز موبايل وصل كنم ولي مي دوني تفاوت ما با اونا چيه هيچ كسي ني اومد مسخرش كنه يا ضد حال بش بزنه و يا حرف هاي نا اميد كنند ديگه همه جمع شدن و روش كار كردن شايد دو سال طول كشيد و هر كسي هم هر اطلاعاتي داشت كذاشت تا اخرش با چند تا قطعه اضافي اين كار غير ممكن ممكن شد واسه همينه كه انقدر انجمن پيشرفته اي تو زمينه موبايله ولي خدا وكيلي يه نگاه به اين تاپيك بنداز كه يه نفر يه حرف راهگشا زده باشه بعد جواب من رو بده??!


سلام
ببینید ، بهترین روش اینه که شما خودتون شروع کنید !! همونطور که میدونید جامعه ما خیلی تمایلی به گروهی کارکردن نداره !اگر شما اطلاعات کافی در مورد نحوه ی Render کردن صفحات وب دارید ، (چون گفتید HTML کار کردید ) بهتره فکر کنید و یک ایده جدید بدید و وارد یک گروه برنامه نویس خارجی بشید (اگر کارتون خوب باشه چرا که نه همون Mozilla !) ، چون من می بینم اشتیاق خاصی به مرورگرها دارید . در ضمن دلسرد شدن هم معنی نداره ، آقای استیو جابز فرمودند (منبع معتبر): 
... اما فرق افراد موفق با ناموفق این است که افراد موفق خسته نشده و ادامه دادند .

در ضمن اگر می خواهید یک مرورگر از ابتدا بسازید ، بهتر است باز هم خودتون شروع کنید و برنامه رو پیش ببرید و با افراد معتبر شهر یا روستای خود همکاری کنید ، چون احتمال(نگفتم حتما گفتم احتمالا) اینکه در این انجمن افرادی پس از انجام کار رودستی بزنند وجود دارد ! :چشمک: 
امیدوارم موفق باشید .

----------


## sina_saravi1

خب به نظر من از حاشیه بیایم بیرون

الان کجای پروژه ای ؟
کجا نیاز به فکر بیشتر داره و ...

مطرح کن هم فکری کنیم

----------


## NitroPlus

> اگه لطف كنيد به صورت يه تيم روش كار كنيم


جناب این یکی رو بیخیال شو من چند بار خواستم یه پروژه رو تیمی پیش ببرم نشده(لازم به ذکر است نام کاربری NitroplusوMazdaRX8 یکی هستن) انگار انجمن جای مناسبی برای کار تیمی نیست!

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

> جناب این یکی رو بیخیال شو من چند بار خواستم یه پروژه رو تیمی پیش ببرم نشده(لازم به ذکر است نام کاربری NitroplusوMazdaRX8 یکی هستن) انگار انجمن جای مناسبی برای کار تیمی نیست!


دوست عزیز من به شما گفتم همکاری میکنم ولی خودت نه مشکلی رو گفتی حل کنیم نه ... 



> اگه لطف كنيد به صورت يه تيم روش كار كنيم


دوست عزیز من هم میخوام تو این پروژه سهیم بشم

----------


## sina_saravi1

چرا این قدر موضوع رو درگیر حاشیه میکنید؟

ول کنید دیگه ...
اون قدر تاپیکا در گیر حاشیه میشه که دیگه از موضوع اصلیش دور میشه .


کیارش جان الان من و (احتمالا) چند نفر دیگه منتظریم ببینیم این مرورگر چی شد . کجاش باید درست بشه ؟ کجاش مونده و براش فکری نشده ؟ و ...

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام دوست من کیارش عزیز یه لطفی بفرما سورس رو برام پ.خ کن ممنون فعلاً درگیر یه مسنجرم ولی شاید اومدم رو پروژه اسبقمون!!!!!!

ممنون

----------


## AMIBCT

> ... همين استيو جابز كه تازگي هم درگذشت شركت اپل رو ٢نفري توي زير زمين خونش راه انداخته ...


مشکل شما دقیقا همین است که فقط ظاهر را می‌بینید
فکر می‌کنید که هر کس دو نفرش توی زیرزمین شروع کرد می‌شه استیو جابز یا بیل گیتس

نکته‌ی کار اون‌ها این بود که یک ایده‌ی ناب و تازه داشتن
آیا نوشتن یک مرورگر که به چندین رقیب قدرتمند و بالغ دارد( به فرض اینکه بتوانید ) این مشخصات را دارد؟

لطفا خودتان را با گوگل و اپل و مایکروسافت مقایسه نکنید
اون‌ها اهداف متفاوتی دارن و حاضرن برای رسیدن به اون اهداف هزینه کنن( مرورگر به طور مستقیم رایگان هست و چیزی برای اون‌ها نداره )
شما نه هدف دارید و نه می‌تونید هزینه کنید و نه تخصصش رو دارید

الان دوباره شروع می‌کنید درباره‌ی Objective C و Objective D صحبت کردن و اینکه از دوران نوزادی با AutoCAD نقشه می‌کشیدید
اگه خواستید دانش خودتون رو درباره‌ی استانداردهای وب محک بزنید صفحه‌ی زیر رو که فقط یک صفحه‌ی ساده از هزاران صفحه استانداردهای وب هست رو ببینید و مقایسه کنید که چه مقدارش رو متوجه می‌شید:
http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/

----------


## sina_saravi1

> مشکل شما دقیقا همین است که فقط ظاهر را می‌بینید
> فکر می‌کنید که هر کس دو نفرش توی زیرزمین شروع کرد می‌شه استیو جابز یا بیل گیتس
> 
> نکته‌ی کار اون‌ها این بود که یک ایده‌ی ناب و تازه داشتن
> آیا نوشتن یک مرورگر که به چندین رقیب قدرتمند و بالغ دارد( به فرض اینکه بتوانید ) این مشخصات را دارد؟
> 
> لطفا خودتان را با گوگل و اپل و مایکروسافت مقایسه نکنید
> اون‌ها اهداف متفاوتی دارن و حاضرن برای رسیدن به اون اهداف هزینه کنن( مرورگر به طور مستقیم رایگان هست و چیزی برای اون‌ها نداره )
> شما نه هدف دارید و نه می‌تونید هزینه کنید و نه تخصصش رو دارید
> ...


به قول بیل گیتس :
جهانی فکر کنید و محلی عمل کنید

حالا که ایران زمینه ی پیش رفت داره
مثلا تو بحث همین مرورگر صحبت کنیم :
الان که داره اینترانت ملی میاد شاید یه حرکتی بیان که شخصی سازی مرورگر ها برای این اینترانت نیاز باشه
مثلا خیلی از سرویسا قراره با نمونه ی وطنیش جایگزین بشه ، اومدیم و گفتن مرورگر باید فلان کارا رو بکنه تا همایت بشه و ... و مثلا  اونایی که نداشتن این مشخصه ها رو منسوخ میشن و ...
حالا خیلی بحثا هست که باید دوگوله رو کار بندازی و آینده نگری کنی...

اگه شما در خودتون نمیبینید که جهت دهی بخشی از فناوری رو به دست بگیرید دیگران رو مایوس نکنید... لطفا!

----------


## AMIBCT

هر وقت کسی توانست اینترنت را مسدود کند و خواست و توانست که استانداردهای جدیدی ابداع کند شما هم یک نفری و بدون اطلاعات خواهید توانست مرورگری جدید بنویسید

یه تاپیک قبلی هم ایجاد شد برای مرورگر
همین حرف‌ها رو بهشون زدم
یک آقایی هم اومد از همین حرف‌ها زد که ما می‌توانیم و شروع کرد به مسخره بازی و دلقک بازی...
بعد از کلی وقت گذاشتن و دهها صفحه مطلب نوشتن تازه فهمید که این کاره نیست و دیگه خبری ازش نشد

البته ممکنه از خجالت با یه اسم کاربری دیگه اومده باشه

من اصراری ندارم که شما این کار رو انجام ندید
فقط خواستم راهنمایی کنم تا وقت و انرژی شما هدر نره
اگه شما هم همه چیز رو خودتون باید تجربه کنید، حرفی ندارم، شروع کنید...

----------


## sina_saravi1

> هر وقت کسی توانست اینترنت را مسدود کند و خواست و توانست که استانداردهای جدیدی ابداع کند شما هم یک نفری و بدون اطلاعات خواهید توانست مرورگری جدید بنویسید
> 
> یه تاپیک قبلی هم ایجاد شد برای مرورگر
> همین حرف‌ها رو بهشون زدم
> یک آقایی هم اومد از همین حرف‌ها زد که ما می‌توانیم و شروع کرد به مسخره بازی و دلقک بازی...
> بعد از کلی وقت گذاشتن و دهها صفحه مطلب نوشتن تازه فهمید که این کاره نیست و دیگه خبری ازش نشد
> 
> البته ممکنه از خجالت با یه اسم کاربری دیگه اومده باشه
> 
> ...


از راهنماییتون ممنونم
همیشه کار هایی ارائه میشه ، ولی پیروز اونییه که همیشه یه مرحله جلو تر از بقیه قدم برداره ...
نه تنهاییم و نه بی اطلاعات
وقتی عموم مردم ایران و نزدیک به تمام واحد های تجاری و صنفی و ... ایران از اینترانت ملی استفاده کنن اون وقت حرفتون بی معنیه که کسی ایتر نتو محدود کنه
اینترنتو با محدودیتش میشناسیم هممون ولی وقتی واحد های تجاری و صنفی داخل مجبور بشن برای انجام امورشون از اینترانت استفاده کنن اون وقت کسی تمایل به اینترنت نشون نمیده
ما باید برای اکثریت اقدام کنیم نه اقلیت
مثال میزنم تا روشن شی :
دسترسی به خدمات الکترونیک بانکا محصور اینترانت بشه
دریافت خدمات الکترونیکی شهروند الکترونیک فقط از اینترانت امکان پذیر باشه
سایت های دولتی فقط از اینترانت پشتیبانی کنن
و خیلی چیزای دیگه

اون وقت کسی شما رو مجبور به استفاده از اینترانت نمیکنه
شما برای انجام کارات راه دیگه ای نداری

خود دانی برادر ( یا خواهر ) ...
میخوای طرز تفکرت همون باشه میخوای اصلاحش کن

----------


## AMIBCT

اینترانت هم هیچ تفاوتی با اینترنت نداره و همین مرورگرها کار خواهند کرد
در خیلی از شرکت‌ها الان اینترانت هست و از همین مرورگرهای معمولی داره استفاده می‌شه

اشکال نداره
منتظر می‌مونم تا مرورگر شما رو که حتما باید در مقابل مرورگرهای فعلی حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه ببینم
البته اگه شما هم اسم کاربری عوض نکنید

----------


## m.soleimani

*دو صد گفته چون نیم کردار نیست*دوست عزیز sina_saravi1 شما یه جوری از پروژه داری دفاع می‌کنی که آدم به فکر میندازه که این طرف سره پیاز یا ته پیاز « صبر کن تا آخر پست رو بخون بعد روی لینک پاسخ کلیک کن »
آخه کدی که هنوز نیومده شما از چیش داری دفاع میکنی اونم با این تعصب !!!

اون دوستمون هم « kiarashk » اگر این تاپیک براش سودی داشته باشه فقط همین هست که مجبور هست حداقل یکمی جدی‌تر کد بنویسه و شاید برای همین هم باشه کمتر توی بحث شرکت می‌کنه « شما کدت رو بنویس ما منتظریم پاسخ دادن نداره حرف‌های من که ! » بهترین راه اینه که آدم خودش رو آزمایش کنه تا اگر مشکلی هست برطرف بشه و اگر مشکلی نبود مشکلات دیگران برطرف بشه.

و اما شما دوست عزیز AMIBCT شما هم که زیادی داری آیه یاس می‌خونی دیگه؛ آخه کتاب ننوشته که نقد نداره که؛ شما اجازه بده و امیدوار باش که بشه. ما هم از روز اول اومدیم گفتیم کار بدون هدف خاصی هست ولی دیگه هر روز نیومدیم بگیم شما که نمی‌تونید؛ نمی‌شه که یا ... حالا چرا :
1- ما که شخص ایده دهنده پروژه و تخصصی رو که داره رو که نمی‌شناسیم
2- در مورد شدنی بودنش هم که شکی نیست « کار نشد وجود نداره »
3- همه رو نباید به شکل خودمون ببینیم شاید ما فقط بلدیم حرف بزنیم و دیگران غیر از حرف عمل هم بکنن
و ...

پس بهتر نیست این بحث مسخره رو تمومش بکنیم و منتظر نتیجه بمونیم « دوستان اگر برن یه نگاه به تاپیک‌هایی که توش شرکت می‌کنن بندازن متوجه خواهند شد که 90% تاپیک‌هایی هست که نیاز به تخصص برنامه نویسی نداره و هر چرندی توش گفته بشه تفاوتی نمی‌کنه و خدا رو شکر که اینجا از اون انجمن‌هایی نیست که به کاربرها لقب‌های عجیب غریب داده بشه نسبت به تعداد پست‌ها مگر نه الان این تاپیک شده بود 100 صفحه » پس بیایم بریم به یه سری تاپیک‌ها پاسخ بدیم که نیاز برنامه نویس‌ها رو برطرف کنه.
 :بامزه: 

در آخر از شوخی گذشته چند خط بالا رو به خودم و شما گفتم و خداییش اگر توی بوک‌مارک‌هام مداوم این تاپیک آپدیت نمی‌شد شاید دیگه بهش سر نمی‌زدم و وقت رو این‌جا هدر نمی‌دادم. به امید روزی که ما عمل کنیم و نشون بدیم که همه چیز تخیل نیست.

شاد و پیروز باشید./

----------


## sina_saravi1

> *دو صد گفته چون نیم کردار نیست*دوست عزیز sina_saravi1 شما یه جوری از پروژه داری دفاع می‌کنی که آدم به فکر میندازه که این طرف سره پیاز یا ته پیاز « صبر کن تا آخر پست رو بخون بعد روی لینک پاسخ کلیک کن »
> آخه کدی که هنوز نیومده شما از چیش داری دفاع میکنی اونم با این تعصب !!!
> 
> اون دوستمون هم « kiarashk » اگر این تاپیک براش سودی داشته باشه فقط همین هست که مجبور هست حداقل یکمی جدی‌تر کد بنویسه و شاید برای همین هم باشه کمتر توی بحث شرکت می‌کنه « شما کدت رو بنویس ما منتظریم پاسخ دادن نداره حرف‌های من که ! » بهترین راه اینه که آدم خودش رو آزمایش کنه تا اگر مشکلی هست برطرف بشه و اگر مشکلی نبود مشکلات دیگران برطرف بشه.
> 
> و اما شما دوست عزیز AMIBCT شما هم که زیادی داری آیه یاس می‌خونی دیگه؛ آخه کتاب ننوشته که نقد نداره که؛ شما اجازه بده و امیدوار باش که بشه. ما هم از روز اول اومدیم گفتیم کار بدون هدف خاصی هست ولی دیگه هر روز نیومدیم بگیم شما که نمی‌تونید؛ نمی‌شه که یا ... حالا چرا :
> 1- ما که شخص ایده دهنده پروژه و تخصصی رو که داره رو که نمی‌شناسیم
> 2- در مورد شدنی بودنش هم که شکی نیست « کار نشد وجود نداره »
> 3- همه رو نباید به شکل خودمون ببینیم شاید ما فقط بلدیم حرف بزنیم و دیگران غیر از حرف عمل هم بکنن
> ...


 کدی که اینجا نشون داده نشده دلیل نمیشه من هیچ خبری ازش نداشته باشم
حتما چیزی میدونم که دارم ازش دفاع میکنم
من تعصب رو این پروژه ندارم
تعصب من رو مفید بودن و تاثیر گذاری کارهای گروهی رو آینده فناوریه و ....

----------


## ArashRoshan

راستش من با آقای Sina_saravi1 هم عقیده هستم . باید داخل ایران کاری شروع بشه که لوازم آن مخصوص خود ایران نوشته شده باشند !! و شخصی سازی صورت گرفته باشه !! 
و اما در مورد مرورگر ،  خودم یه زمانی یک مرورگر نوشته بودم که همه چیزش کار خودم بود حتی سرویس هاش ،  ولی تنها مشکلی که داشت این بود که از هسته ی اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده می کرد ! و از این مورد راضی نبودم ! 

در ضمن آقای AMIBCT که می گید "شما از مرورگر سردر نمیارید و خیلی سخته" ، آیا مرورگر Avant Browser یا Acoo Browser رو دیدید ؟  این دو مرورگر کاملا با هسته ی اینترنت اکسپلورر نوشته شده اند و کاری با استاندارد ها نداشتند !! پس با چه هدفی ساخته شده اند ؟ تازه کلی هم طرفدار دارند !!! اگر نمی دانید بروید تحقیق کنید !! پس لطفا پای استاندارد ها رو به میان نیاورید !!

و اما مشکل کاربر قبلی که روی مرورگر کار میکرد و دست برداشت این بود که خودشان پروژه را بستند . پس آقای AMIBCT ، من مطمئنم ایشان دانش کافی را داشتند ، لطفا نگویید چون نتوانستند پروژه تعطیل شد !!!

من آماده کار بر روی مرورگر هستم .

----------


## kiarashk

ببخشيد دوستان اين چند روز مسافرت بودم .
يه يك هفته اي مي شه درگير چند تا مساله ديگه بودم كه ببينم چه امكاناتي مي شه به مرورگر اضافه كرد.به زودي سورس  رو يك جايي اپلود مي كنم كه با  دوستاني كه اعلام همكاري كردن روش كار كنيم
فكرم مي كنم بحث كردن با اين دوستان هم بي فايده است . ما قرار نيست ١ ماه پروژه تحويل بديم دوستاني كه سرشون شلوغه مي تونن هر وقت تونستن اطلاعاتشون رو در اختيار ما بزارن به هر حال هر كسي ممكنه يه اطلاعاتي داشته باشه.
در ضمن حتي اگه اين تاپيك هم پاك بشه يا بسته بشه در كار من تاثيري نخواهد گذاشت من هيچ پروژه اي رو نيمه كاره رها نكردم يا انقدر روي كامپيوترم مونده تا تكميل شده يا به پايان رسيده .
از دوستاني هم كه يه نظري ايده اي يا سورسي براي ما دارن اما وقت ندارن يا به هر دليلي نمي تونن با ما همكاري كنن ايميل بزنن يا پ خ كنن يا به دوستان اطلاع بدن

----------


## AMIBCT

> آیا مرورگر Avant Browser یا Acoo Browser رو دیدید ؟ این دو مرورگر کاملا با هسته ی اینترنت اکسپلورر نوشته شده اند و کاری با استاندارد ها نداشتند !! پس با چه هدفی ساخته شده اند ؟ تازه کلی هم طرفدار دارند !!!


لطفا حرف بدون سند نزنید
چند درصد کاربران اینترنتی از این مرورگرهای استفاده می‌کنند؟
چند تا از این نوع مرورگرها تولید شدند و پروژه رو رها کردند؟( لااقل خودم چندین مورد رو می‌شناسم )

----------


## NitroPlus

> چند درصد کاربران اینترنتی از این مرورگرهای استفاده می‌کنند؟
> چند تا از این نوع مرورگرها تولید شدند و پروژه رو رها کردند؟( لااقل خودم چندین مورد رو می‌شناسم )


اول اینکه من قعلاً با این پروژه کار ندارم چون به شدت چسبیدم به مسنجر
بعدشم جناب AMBICT اتفاقاً شما داری بی سند حرف میزنی!
مرورگر های اشاره شده(باوجود اینکه خودم زیاد ازشون خوشم نمیاد) ولی طرفدار داره عجیب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
احتمالاً شما منظورتون مرورگر به ظاهر ایرانی و ملی تیز بال هستش جناب سایتش هم حذف شده خودش هم که الفاتحه احتمالاً گروه سازندش کمک اوردن شدید

----------


## NitroPlus

> و اما مشکل کاربر قبلی که روی مرورگر کار میکرد و دست برداشت این بود که خودشان پروژه را بستند . پس آقای AMIBCT ، من مطمئنم ایشان دانش کافی را داشتند ، لطفا نگویید چون نتوانستند پروژه تعطیل شد !!!


احتمالاً منظور AMBICT مرورگری بود که قرار بود با VB6نتوشته شه اونم بخاطر عدم همکاری بوده و عدم بودن موتور برای این نسخه از وی بی pc هم که دست تنها بود تازه اگه من و جناب جمشیدی هم بود بازم نمیشد بسازیمش بچه بازی که نیست پس موتور تعلیل و به تبعیتش مرورگر هم که تعطیل!!!! پس علتش عدم همکاری بود نه عدم وجود دانش کافی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMIBCT

صفحه‌ی جالبی رو در ویکیپدیا پیدا کردم که فهرستی از مرورگرهای متوقف شده هست:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Discontinued_web_browsers
صدالبته این فهرست خیلی ناقص است

چند روز پیش موزیلا اعلام کرد که تعداد کسانی که در پروژه‌های این شرکت فعالیت داشته‌اند از مرز 40 هزار نفر گذشت

این صفحه رو هم ببینید
آمار استفاده از مرورگرها در سطح جهان
Opera با این همه ادعا - 1.7 درصد
بقیه‌ی مرورگرهای درجه چندم در کنار هم زیر 1 درصد
http://gs.statcounter.com/
یک نمونه حرف بدون سند:



> ولی طرفدار داره عجیب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


اگر از موارد بالا نمی‌توانید نتیجه‌گیری کنید
لطفا دیگه بحث رو ادامه ندید
پروژه رو ادامه بدید و خودتون نتیجه رو ببینید

----------


## ArashRoshan

> صفحه‌ی جالبی رو در ویکیپدیا پیدا کردم که فهرستی از مرورگرهای متوقف شده 
> هست:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منظور شما از این حرف چیه ؟ اگه داخل اون لینک رو نگاه کنید نام Internet explorer 1 هم وجود داره !! نکنه میگید باید Internet explorer ورژن 1 تو بازار موجود باشه  :قهقهه:  ! خوب معلومه باید از دور خارج بشه و دیگه روش کار نکنند و متوقف بشه . اگر انشاالله ما هم یکی نوشتیم  و بعد از اینکه چند نسخه توزیع کردیم ، نام نسخه های پایین مرورگر ما هم تو اون لیست درج می شه ! که بر خلاف نظر شما افتخار بزرگی برای ماست .

و اما در مورد طرفدار ، شما فکر می کنید یک مرورگر چگونه باید طرفدار داشته باشد ؟؟ ماه و یا حتی سال اول ممکن است فقط خود ما استفاده کننده باشیم !!! 

در ضمن شما فکر می کنید 1 درصد کمه یا زیاده . فرض کنیم کل مصرف کننده ها 2000000000 (دو میلیارد) نفر باشند ، 1 درصد آن میشود : 20000000 (20 میلیون) نفر ، فکر کنم اگر شما یک برنامه بنویسید که این تعداد مصرف کننده داشته باشید از خوش حالی مثلا بزنید کامپیوترتونو بشکنید ....!!!!!!. :قهقهه: 

با تشکر از این که باعث مأیوس شدن افراد می شوید  :چشمک:

----------


## kiarashk

سورس فعلي براي دوستان ارسال شد اقاي ArashRoshan براي شما هم پ خ شد كه گويا مطلع نشديد اقاي h_a_m_i_d شما هم لطف كن ايميلت رو پ خ كن البته اگه هنور مايل به همكاري هستيد و اقاي Nitroplus هم كه فرموديد مي خوايد روي مسنجر كار كنيد اما اگه پشيمون شديد و تمايل داشتيد به جمع ما بپيونديد به من ايميل بزنيد يا پ خ كنيد

ايميل هاي من
kiarash.kiani@me.com
kkiani@live.com
هر دو چك مي شه و فرقي نمي كنه و ايميل من تغيير نخواهد كرد

----------


## NitroPlus

باسلام من هم دراین پروژه می خوام سهیم شم اگه خدا بخواد و باز به بن بست نرسه!
بالاخره یه پروژه عظیمی هست و اونم به عنوان اولین مرورگر ملی کشورمون!

----------


## kiarashk

> باسلام من هم دراین پروژه می خوام سهیم شم اگه خدا بخواد و باز به بن بست نرسه!
> بالاخره یه پروژه عظیمی هست و اونم به عنوان اولین مرورگر ملی کشورمون!


پس لطف کنید ایمیلتون رو در اختیار بنده بزارید و ویژوال استدیو 2010 رو هم نصب کنید

----------


## ArashRoshan

سلام ، حالا برای Base چکار می کنیم ، Windows Internet Explorer Web Browser  یا Webkit . هر کدوم یک خوبی ها و بدی ها داره ، Internet Explorer خوب کم حجم تره و سرعتش با سرعت Internet Explorer  برابره و تو ایران بیشتر سایت ها با IE سازگارتره ، و بدیش اینه که تو کامپیوتر طرف مقابل باید Internet Explorer نصب باشه . 

Webkit  یک پروژه بزرگه که می تونیم توش امکانات بیشتری اضافه کنیم و منبع باز است . سرعتش بد نیست ولی حجمش زیاده .

می تونیم خودمون یک Web Browser طراحی کنیم که زمان می بره . 

حالا کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم  :متفکر: ؟

----------


## sina_saravi1

> سلام ، حالا برای Base چکار می کنیم ، Windows Internet Explorer Web Browser  یا Webkit . هر کدوم یک خوبی ها و بدی ها داره ، Internet Explorer خوب کم حجم تره و سرعتش با سرعت Internet Explorer  برابره و تو ایران بیشتر سایت ها با IE سازگارتره ، و بدیش اینه که تو کامپیوتر طرف مقابل باید Internet Explorer نصب باشه . 
> 
> Webkit  یک پروژه بزرگه که می تونیم توش امکانات بیشتری اضافه کنیم و منبع باز است . سرعتش بد نیست ولی حجمش زیاده .
> 
> می تونیم خودمون یک Web Browser طراحی کنیم که زمان می بره . 
> 
> حالا کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم ؟


و البته من یادمه تو همین برنامه نویس موتور فایر فاکس هم برای دانلود گذاشته شد یعنی میتونیم از موتور فایر فاکس هم استفاده کنیم
ولی خب این پروژه با موتور WebKit کار خودشو شروع کرد و باید برای ارتقاع مرورگر ، رو این موتور مانور بدیم.

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام ، حالا برای Base چکار می کنیم ، Windows Internet Explorer Web Browser  یا Webkit . هر کدوم یک خوبی ها و بدی ها داره ، Internet Explorer خوب کم حجم تره و سرعتش با سرعت Internet Explorer  برابره و تو ایران بیشتر سایت ها با IE سازگارتره ، و بدیش اینه که تو کامپیوتر طرف مقابل باید Internet Explorer نصب باشه . 
> 
> Webkit  یک پروژه بزرگه که می تونیم توش امکانات بیشتری اضافه کنیم و منبع باز است . سرعتش بد نیست ولی حجمش زیاده .
> 
> می تونیم خودمون یک Web Browser طراحی کنیم که زمان می بره . 
> 
> حالا کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم ؟


من فکر می کنم WebKit بهترین گزینه است چون که یه پروژه اپن سورس هست و خودمون هم در صورت نیاز می تونیم توش دست ببریم و دوم این که سرعت یهتری نسبت به بقیه داره و به گفته خود تولید کننده قصد داره تا می تونه سیستم های استاندارد مثل HTML , Javascript,... رو کامل و به بهترین نحو ساپورت کنه که فکر می کنم بهترین اینده رو هم داشته باشه و خوب من هم با WebKit کار رو شروع کردم.


ضمنا این ایمیل تون رو به بنده بدید ممنون می شم.

----------


## NitroPlus

> پس لطف کنید ایمیلتون رو در اختیار بنده بزارید و ویژوال استدیو 2010 رو هم نصب کنید


سلام ایمیلم رو براتون پ.خ کردم اما در مورد VS 2010 قرار تا چند هفته دیگه یه لپ تاپ بگیرم بعد از خرید نصب می کنم!

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام ایمیلم رو براتون پ.خ کردم اما در مورد VS 2010 قرار تا چند هفته دیگه یه لپ تاپ بگیرم بعد از خرید نصب می کنم!


سورس به ايميلتون ارسال شد.

----------


## ArashRoshan

سلام ، لطفا یک نفر مدیریت رو بر عهده بگیره و برنامه ریزی رو انجام بده !

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام ، لطفا یک نفر مدیریت رو بر عهده بگیره و برنامه ریزی رو انجام بده !


فعلا که بقیه دوستان روی ویژوال استدیو رو نصب نکردن اما فعلا شما روی دانلود منیجر کار کنید که اصلا روش کار نشده به زودی یه وقتی رو تعیین می کنیم همه با هم انلاین می شیم یک نفر پروژه رو مدیریت کنه

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام، نخست:
*شهادت مولایمان آقا امام محمد تقی جواد الائمه(ع) رو به امام عصر(عج) و تمام شعیان و محبان آن حضرت تسلیت می گم.*
دوم:



> سورس به ايميلتون ارسال شد.


جناب لینک دانلود سورس ف.ی.ل.ت.ر تشریف دارند با ف.ل.ی.ت.ر.ش.ک.ن هم جواب نداد یه فکری به حالش بکن! :گریه: 
سوم:
میشه قسمت هایی که طراحی شده و قراره طراحی بشه رو بگین ممنون

----------


## NitroPlus

وبلاگ خبری و انجمن تخصصی تاسیس شد:
www.netsky.rozblog.com

----------


## sina_saravi1

> وبلاگ خبری و انجمن تخصصی تاسیس شد:
> www.netsky.rozblog.com


اینکه این گروه صفحه ی رسمی داشته باشه خوبه
ولی از نظر من وبلاگ گزینه ی خوبی نیست!
من فکر کنم حد اقل 3 چهارم افراد سابقه وب مستری و مدیریت سایت دارن .

بعد یه نظر دیگه دارم :
حالا که عنوان اولین مرورگر ایرانی رو به دوش میکشه این مرورگر، چرا اسم ایرانی نداشته باشه ؟
از نظر من این تناقض خیلی برای ضحمت هایی که تیم براش میکشه سنگینه...


*البته اینا نظر من بود و حیفم اومد که عنوان نکنم ، نظر تیم برای من از نظر خودم مهمتره!*

----------


## kiarashk

> اینکه این گروه صفحه ی رسمی داشته باشه خوبه
> ولی از نظر من وبلاگ گزینه ی خوبی نیست!
> من فکر کنم حد اقل 3 چهارم افراد سابقه وب مستری و مدیریت سایت دارن .
> 
> بعد یه نظر دیگه دارم :
> حالا که عنوان اولین مرورگر ایرانی رو به دوش میکشه این مرورگر، چرا اسم ایرانی نداشته باشه ؟
> از نظر من این تناقض خیلی برای ضحمت هایی که تیم براش میکشه سنگینه...
> 
> 
> *البته اینا نظر من بود و حیفم اومد که عنوان نکنم ، نظر تیم برای من از نظر خودم مهمتره!*


در مورد سايت بايد بگم كه فعلا اجازه بديد پيكر بندي رو انجام بديم و حداقل به يه نسخه پيش نمايش يا همون الفا برسيم بعد خودمون رو درگير مسائل حاشيه اي و تبليغاتي كنيم

در مورد مرورگر ملي بگم كه من به نظرم مرورگر رو به ملي محدود نكنيم ما بيايم با زبان رسمي انگليسي كار كنيم بعد يه نسخه فارسي هم توليد كنيم براي همين هم من تاپيك رو به اسم اولين مرورگر ايراني ساختم يعني حيفه كار رو در سطح جهاني مطرح نكنيم تازه علاوه بر اون بعضي ها تمايل دارن از نسخه هاي اصلي (انگليسي) استفاده كنن تا فارسي.

درمورد سورس هم امروز ٢بار سعي كردم ارسال كنم وسطش قطع شد شرمنده به خاطر تاخير تا فردا به دستتون مي رسونم

----------


## ArashRoshan

بهتره زبان برنامه رو در یک DLL قرار بدیم ، یعنی برنامه متن رو از داخل اون بخونه که بشه راحت به هر زبانی تبدیل کرد !

----------


## martoor

دوست عزیز در یک کلام عرض کنم خدمت شما ...
من و خیلی از ایرانی ها به مرورگر های حتی سورس باز و حتی شرکتی اعتماد نمی تونیم بکنیم بهتره که یک پروژه ی نو رو پیش بگیرید. مثلا کشوری مثل عربستان متن خوان پیشرفته داره ولی هنوز ایران با این همه برنامه نویس نداره. گریه داره باور کنید  :افسرده:

----------


## ArashRoshan

با اینکه نمی دونم متن خوان چیه ولی روی اون هم کار میکنیییییییم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :چشمک:  !!!!!!!!  ما اینجا در این پروژه علاوه بر ایجاد یک نرم افزار ، حس گروهی مون رو هم قوی می کنیم . شما هم دوست داری شرکت کنی ؟ بفرما .

من دارم روی دانلود منیجر کار میکنم  ، به جای خوبی هم رسیدم .

----------


## NitroPlus

> اینکه این گروه صفحه ی رسمی داشته باشه خوبه
> ولی از نظر من وبلاگ گزینه ی خوبی نیست!
> من فکر کنم حد اقل 3 چهارم افراد سابقه وب مستری و مدیریت سایت دارن .
> 
> بعد یه نظر دیگه دارم :
> حالا که عنوان اولین مرورگر ایرانی رو به دوش میکشه این مرورگر، چرا اسم ایرانی نداشته باشه ؟
> از نظر من این تناقض خیلی برای ضحمت هایی که تیم براش میکشه سنگینه...
> 
> 
> *البته اینا نظر من بود و حیفم اومد که عنوان نکنم ، نظر تیم برای من از نظر خودم مهمتره!*


در باره ی وبلاگ بهتره بگیم وب سایت چون امکاناته اون رو داره اگه توش وبلاگ داشتی می فهمیدی! ضمناً این برای قبل از نسخه اصلی برای وب سایت فکر هایی دارم :چشمک: 
در باره ی اسم هم من تابع جمع هستم

----------


## NitroPlus

> بهتره زبان برنامه رو در یک DLL قرار بدیم ، یعنی برنامه متن رو از داخل اون بخونه که بشه راحت به هر زبانی تبدیل کرد !


منظورتون کده؟

----------


## NitroPlus

> دوست عزیز در یک کلام عرض کنم خدمت شما ...
> من و خیلی از ایرانی ها به مرورگر های حتی سورس باز و حتی شرکتی اعتماد نمی تونیم بکنیم بهتره که یک پروژه ی نو رو پیش بگیرید. مثلا کشوری مثل عربستان متن خوان پیشرفته داره ولی هنوز ایران با این همه برنامه نویس نداره. گریه داره باور کنید


جناب نمی دونم چرا هر کی به این تابیک میرسه میگه نمیشه و از این جور حرفا اول که چرا متن خوان نداریم فکر کنم آریانا هستش محصول عصر گویش پرداز
در باره ی مرورگر بزار بدیمش بیرون اونوت اعتماد که هیچ خاطر خواهش هم میشی! :قهقهه:  :بامزه:

----------


## NitroPlus

آقای کیارش عزیز نفردی  قسمت هایی که طراحی شده و قراره طراحی بشه چی هستن!

----------


## kiarashk

> آقای کیارش عزیز نفردی قسمت هایی که طراحی شده و قراره طراحی بشه چی هستن!


این موارد رو همراه سورس ارسال می کنم نوشتنش اینجا زیاد جالب نیست.




> در باره ی وبلاگ بهتره بگیم وب سایت چون امکاناته اون رو داره اگه توش وبلاگ داشتی می فهمیدی! ضمناً این برای قبل از نسخه اصلی برای وب سایت فکر هایی دارم
> در باره ی اسم هم من تابع جمع هستم


می گم فعلا بزارید فکرمون جمع خود کار بشه بعد



> دوست عزیز در یک کلام عرض کنم خدمت شما ...
> من و خیلی از ایرانی ها به مرورگر های حتی سورس باز و حتی شرکتی اعتماد نمی تونیم بکنیم بهتره که یک پروژه ی نو رو پیش بگیرید. مثلا کشوری مثل عربستان متن خوان پیشرفته داره ولی هنوز ایران با این همه برنامه نویس نداره. گریه داره باور کنید


من به شما حق می دم اما این مساله مختص مرورگر نیست همینجا یه نفر یه کامپوننت گذاشته که تروجانه و به لطف دوستان شناسایی شد اما ما برنامه رو از طریق مکان های معتبر در اختیار شما قرار می دیم که خیالتون راحت باشه مثلا brothersoft اگه تا حالا یه برنامه توش ثبت کرده باشی می دونی که بعد از اینکه برنامت رو ارسال کردی چند روز ازت مهلت می گیره و چک می کنن بعد روی سایتشون قرار می دن

----------


## NitroPlus

> این موارد رو همراه سورس ارسال می کنم نوشتنش اینجا زیاد جالب نیست.
> 
> 
> 
> می گم فعلا بزارید فکرمون جمع خود کار بشه بعد
> 
> 
> من به شما حق می دم اما این مساله مختص مرورگر نیست همینجا یه نفر یه کامپوننت گذاشته که تروجانه و به لطف دوستان شناسایی شد اما ما برنامه رو از طریق مکان های معتبر در اختیار شما قرار می دیم که خیالتون راحت باشه مثلا brothersoft اگه تا حالا یه برنامه توش ثبت کرده باشی می دونی که بعد از اینکه برنامت رو ارسال کردی چند روز ازت مهلت می گیره و چک می کنن بعد روی سایتشون قرار می دن


سلام
*سالروز ازدواج آسمانی مولایمان مولی الموحدین امیر مؤمنین حضرت علی (ع) و سرور بانوان عالم خانم حضرت فاطمه ی زهرا(س) و روز ملی ازدواج مبارک*



> این موارد رو همراه سورس ارسال می کنم نوشتنش اینجا زیاد جالب نیست.


منظورتون همون سورس جدیدست که برای ایمیل فرمودی؟



> می گم فعلا بزارید فکرمون جمع خود کار بشه بعد


اون که چشم فقط یه صحبت کوتاه بود درباره ی سایت همین
بدرود

----------


## NitroPlus

> با اینکه نمی دونم متن خوان چیه ولی روی اون هم کار میکنیییییییم


آقا شما که نمیدونی چیه پس چرا میگی میسازیمش! :متعجب: 
بزار ما مرورگر رو بسازیمش متن خون پیشکش! :قهقهه:

----------


## ArashRoshan

:قهقهه: باشه بابا ناراحت نشو !!! من هم شوخی کردم ! حتما یک مرورگر رو می سازیم !  و انشاالله گسترش هم میدیم !

در ضمن هنگام ارسال کد مرورگر لطفا فایل های اضافی Webkit رو حذف کنید بعد بفرستید ! چون هر دفعه 10 MB دانلود زیاده .
ما خودمون بعد دریافت اون فایل ها رو به برنامه اضافه می کنیم . اون هایی که ندارند ، می تونند برن و دانلود کنند .

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام
> *سالروز ازدواج آسمانی مولایمان مولی الموحدین امیر مؤمنین حضرت علی (ع) و سرور بانوان عالم خانم حضرت فاطمه ی زهرا(س) و روز ملی ازدواج مبارک*
> 
> منظورتون همون سورس جدیدست که برای ایمیل فرمودی؟
> 
> اون که چشم فقط یه صحبت کوتاه بود درباره ی سایت همین
> بدرود


بله اما شما فعلا روی history, read later ,bookmark کار کن و من هم از طریق ایمیل در جریان بزار یه روز ان می شیم توی چت روم به امکانات اضافه می پردازیم چون بقیه هم نظراتی دارن

----------


## sina_saravi1

کار تب ها رو درست کردم خیلی خوب شده!
فقط اینکه یه زمان بزاریم برای کنفرانس

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام
در مورد نام من پوما رو پیشنهاد میدم با طرح لوگوی زیر:
http://1.aped.comeze.com/images/c16c57ed363c.png



> شما فعلا روی history, read later ,bookmark کار کن و من هم از طریق ایمیل در جریان بزار


درمورد بوک مارک یه سؤال داشتم که براتون پ.خ کردم.
منظورتون از read latter ایمیل هست نه
رو فید خوان هم میتونم کار کنم؟

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام
> در مورد نام من پوما رو پیشنهاد میدم با طرح لوگوی زیر:
> http://1.aped.comeze.com/images/c16c57ed363c.png
> 
> درمورد بوک مارک یه سؤال داشتم که براتون پ.خ کردم.
> منظورتون از read latter ایمیل هست نه
> رو فید خوان هم میتونم کار کنم؟


پ.خ که برام نیامد اما read later یه قابلیت که کاربر بتونه یک صفحه رو حفظ کنه که بعدا نگاه کنه.

----------


## sina_saravi1

> سلام
> در مورد نام من پوما رو پیشنهاد میدم با طرح لوگوی زیر:
> http://1.aped.comeze.com/images/c16c57ed363c.png
> 
> درمورد بوک مارک یه سؤال داشتم که براتون پ.خ کردم.
> منظورتون از read latter ایمیل هست نه
> رو فید خوان هم میتونم کار کنم؟


پوما هم که ایرانی نیست داداش من!

----------


## kiarashk

> پوما هم که ایرانی نیست داداش من!


اسم فارسیش رو می زاریم اسمان که بی ربط به اسم اصلی (Net Sky) هم نباشه البته اگه موافقید؟

----------


## NitroPlus

> پ.خ که برام نیامد اما read later یه قابلیت که کاربر بتونه یک صفحه رو حفظ کنه که بعدا نگاه کنه.


متوجه نشدم بیشتر توضیح بدین
پس بخش های که من من باید بنویسم شد:
*Book mark**History**Read later*و....
*مدیریت ایمیل**فید خوان*

----------


## NitroPlus

> پوما هم که ایرانی نیست داداش من!


داداش از کجا می دونی نیست لابد بخاطر اینکه یه مارک معتبر پوشاک ورزشیه میگی ایرانی نیست، نه!
پوما اسم یه گربه ی ایرانی هست!
در باره ی آسمان که به نظرم بیخود ترین اسم دنیاس! در ضمن اگه بخوایم معادل کامل رو بنویسیم میشه شبکه آسمان که به نظرم جالب نیس!

----------


## NitroPlus

> پ.خ که برام نیامد


پیغام خصوصی ارسال شد!

----------


## NitroPlus

آقا به نظرم بحث رو هم در این جا و هم در انجمن تخصصی ادامه بدیم!
تالار هاش رو بعد ار کنفرانس راه میندازم

----------


## sina_saravi1

مشخصه های اسم :

ایرانی باشهطولانی نباشهتکراری نباشهمعنی و مفهومش مربوط به نرم افزار ( گشتن در اینترنت ) باشه
از تمامی اعضای برنامه نویس تقاضا دارم که نظرات خود را تو همین تاپیک اعلام کنن

----------


## NitroPlus

> مشخصه های اسم :
> 
> ایرانی باشهطولانی نباشهتکراری نباشهمعنی و مفهومش مربوط به نرم افزار ( گشتن در اینترنت ) باشهاز تمامی اعضای برنامه نویس تقاضا دارم که نظرات خود را تو همین تاپیک اعلام کنن


گفتی تکراری منظورت تو کل دنیا حتی محصولات دیگه مثله لوازم ورزشی(پوما ای که اشاره کردم) استفاده نشده باشه؟
گفتی ایرانی که تو پستای قبل هم گفتم پوما نام یه گربه ایرانی هست
اما گشت و گذار در اینترنت حساب کن ببین چند درصد از مرورگر ها اسمشون در این مورد هست الان مثلاً فایر فاکس یعنی روباه آتشین خب چه ربطی به اینترنت و وبگردی داره یا مثلاً اپرا که اسم یه سبک موسیقیه یا کروم یا خیلی های دیگه!
البته من هم با نظر شما موافقم ولی فکرنمی کنم این نام شرایط فوق رو نداشته باشه
حالا این نظر من بود تا شما چی بگی
فقط  دوستان خودم بحث نام رو شروع کردم و حالا خودم هم تمومش می کنم تا روز کنفرانس
پس لطفاً ادامه ندید!

ธ

----------


## kiarashk

Read Laterبرای خیلی از ما ها پیش اومده که یه صفحه رو اتفاقی بهش برخورد می کنیم اما وقت این رو نداریم که اون رو مطالعه کنیم از طرفی دیگه یه صفحه خاص از یه سایته و یا دقیقا نمی دونیم چیه و خوب اضافه کردن اون به بوک مارک ها هم کار جالبی نیست چون ممکن هست یادمون بره یا بین اون همه بوک مارک گمش کنیم اینه که این قابلیت با ساختاری شبیه البته فقط شبیه به بوک مارک ها اون صفحه رو برای ما نگهداری می کنه و دوباره به ما یاد اوری می کنه تا اون رو بخونیم

----------


## sina_saravi1

> Read Laterبرای خیلی از ما ها پیش اومده که یه صفحه رو اتفاقی بهش برخورد می کنیم اما وقت این رو نداریم که اون رو مطالعه کنیم از طرفی دیگه یه صفحه خاص از یه سایته و یا دقیقا نمی دونیم چیه و خوب اضافه کردن اون به بوک مارک ها هم کار جالبی نیست چون ممکن هست یادمون بره یا بین اون همه بوک مارک گمش کنیم اینه که این قابلیت با ساختاری شبیه البته فقط شبیه به بوک مارک ها اون صفحه رو برای ما نگهداری می کنه و دوباره به ما یاد اوری می کنه تا اون رو بخونیم


قابلیته جالبیه!
اتفاقا من زیاد بهش نیاز داشتم ولی فایر فاکس نداره

----------


## NitroPlus

باسلام در مورد این قابلیت کاملاً ملتفت شدم
دوستان من انشاء الله ماه آینده (آذرماه) برنامه نویسی و ساخت قسمت های محول شده بهم رو کلید خواهم زد!

ممنون

----------


## kiarashk

> باسلام در مورد این قابلیت کاملاً ملتفت شدم
> دوستان من انشاء الله ماه آینده (آذرماه) برنامه نویسی و ساخت قسمت های محول شده بهم رو کلید خواهم زد!
> 
> ممنون


خیلی دیره عقب می افتیم!!!؟؟

----------


## NitroPlus

> خیلی دیره عقب می افتیم!!!؟؟


کیارش عزیز می دونم اما چه کنم زودتر از این نمی تونم!
شرمنده ولی خب دوستان دیگه تا قسمت های مختلف رو بنویسن طول می کشه آب خوردن که نیس!

----------


## sina_saravi1

> کیارش عزیز می دونم اما چه کنم زودتر از این نمی تونم!
> شرمنده ولی خب دوستان دیگه تا قسمت های مختلف رو بنویسن طول می کشه آب خوردن که نیس!


شما هم بیا ، همه واسه خودشون مشکلاتی دارن
شما هر وقت تونستی بیا تا کار بیشتر از عقب نیفته!

کاری که به شما محول شده رو انجام بده و بعد کار جدید تحویل نگیر تا بعد از باز شدن وقت بیا به باقی کارا برس
البته اینکه برای تیم نمیتونی وقت بزاری هم یه چیز دیگست
شب قبل خواب میتونی یه ساعت برامون کنار بزاری ...

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام
پیشاپیش عید قربان رو تبریک می گم
کار تولید بخش های محول شده رو کلید زدم حتی زود تر از زمانی که اعلام کردم خدا رو شکر مشکلم برطرف شده

راستی نتایج و بحث هایی که تو کنفرانس مطرح شد رو یکی برام پ خ کنه! بی زحمت!

----------


## NitroPlus

راستی در باره کیارش جان در باره ی ویژگی Read Later دقیقاً نفهمیدم البته طراحیشو نه عملکردشو
دربارهی اون یه نمه توضیح بده!

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام
تاپیک خوابید نه!؟ :متعجب: 
میدونم همه گرمه کارند اما............................................  .
درخواست های من هم بی جواب مونده!



> راستی نتایج و بحث هایی که تو کنفرانس مطرح شد رو یکی برام پ خ کنه! بی زحمت!





> راستی در باره کیارش جان در باره ی ویژگی Read Later دقیقاً نفهمیدم البته طراحیشو نه عملکردشو
> دربارهی اون یه نمه توضیح بده!


جواب بدین لطفاً
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
راستی مجدد یه وقت کنفرانس بزارین این دفعه قول می دم من هم بیام(به کیارش گفتم من 5 شنبه نمی تونم آن بشم!)
ممنون

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام
> تاپیک خوابید نه!؟
> میدونم همه گرمه کارند اما............................................  .
> درخواست های من هم بی جواب مونده!
> 
> 
> جواب بدین لطفاً
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> راستی مجدد یه وقت کنفرانس بزارین این دفعه قول می دم من هم بیام(به کیارش گفتم من 5 شنبه نمی تونم آن بشم!)
> ممنون


 ايميل مي كنم.
بيكار نيستيم كه بيايم هي توي تاپيك با ايميل با هم در ارتباط هستيم شما هم از طريق ايميل در ارتباط باش.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام یکی میشه سورس فعلی رو برای من هم ارسال کنه؟شاید تونستم یه کمکی بکنم!
باز ضرر نداره یا میتونم یا نمیتونم
hellas2012@yahoo.com

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

اعلام آمادگی :بامزه: 

سلام به همه

آقا اگر خواستید من هم هستم فقط از اول اینو بگم من کاملا روی دات نت تسلط ندارم اما در حد راه انداختن مشکلات شخصی بلدم

جواب رو از طریق پیغام خصوصی بهم بدید چون این چند وقته زیاد تو انجمن نمیچرخم

موفق باشید

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام دوستان
لطفاً آخرین وضیعیت پیشرفت کار رو  اعلام کنین

*توجه:حتماً اعلام کنین ول نکنین ها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## NitroPlus

> اعلام آمادگی
> 
> سلام به همه
> 
> آقا اگر خواستید من هم هستم فقط از اول اینو بگم من کاملا روی دات نت تسلط ندارم اما در حد راه انداختن مشکلات شخصی بلدم
> 
> جواب رو از طریق پیغام خصوصی بهم بدید چون این چند وقته زیاد تو انجمن نمیچرخم
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون از لطفتون
یعنی در اون حد هست که یه پارت بهتون واگذاز شه؟

----------


## NitroPlus

> سلام یکی میشه سورس فعلی رو برای من هم ارسال کنه؟شاید تونستم یه کمکی بکنم!
> باز ضرر نداره یا میتونم یا نمیتونم
> hellas2012@yahoo.com


کسی براتون ارسال کرده اگه نکرده من براتون بفرستم!

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

نه ارسال نکرده بفرستید برام ممنون

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

کسی نیست این سورس رو براما ارسال کنه؟
hellas2012@yahoo.com

----------


## sina_saravi1

دوستان لطفا تو کار تیمی هماهنگ با تیم حرکت کنید
اول ببینید افراد وارد تیم شدن یا نه

کیارش تو جریانه، آخرین وضعیت رو ازش پیگیر شین

----------


## سوداگر

> دوستان لطفا تو کار تیمی هماهنگ با تیم حرکت کنید
> اول ببینید افراد وارد تیم شدن یا نه


بله دقیقاً
یه نگاهی هم به بچه های سی شارپ بندازید ببینید چطوری پروژه رو جلو میبرن:

سوال و جواب های مربوط به پروژه
هماهنگی در دانلود سورس برنامه و فیلم آموزشی پروژه

----------


## linux

> سلام
> ببخشيد كه دوباره اين تاپيك رو زدم اخه تاپيك قبلي رو پيدا نكردم با خود اقاي جباري نشد حرف بزنم من اين مرورگر رو كه با موتور وب كيت اماده شده رو به مراحل تكميلي رسوندم از تمامي دوستاني كه فكر مي كنن مي تونن به بنده كمك كنن خواهش مي كنم اعلام امادگي بفرمايند طي ٣يا ٤روز اينده هم نسخه الفا بر روي سايت o2developers.gigpa.com قرار مي گيرد


مهمترین قسمت یک مرورگر وب همان موتوری هست که شما اینجا از وب کیت استفاده کردید در این صفحه موتورهای مرورگر با هم مقایسه شده http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...layout_engines
اینجا بیشتر هدف شما مهم می شود که هدف شما از این پروژه چی هست؟ اگر امکان دارد هدف خودتان را از این مرورگر برای آگاهی بنده و  سایر دوستان بیان کنید.

----------


## _Faraz_

دوستان آخرین وضعیت پروژه رو بگین
من چند تا ایده ناب دارم برای مرورگر:
*رابط کاربری جدید**هسته شناسایی بد افزار ها و جلوگیری از نمایش سایت های آلوده**استفاده از پنج موتور مرورگر های IE,Firefox,Opera,Chrome,Safari**یه نام و لوگوی جدید*ضمناً این طور که بوش میاد پروژه خوابیده! نه؟! افرادی هم که همکاری می کنن هم بگن کیان!
ممنون

----------


## kiarashk

> دوستان آخرین وضعیت پروژه رو بگین
> من چند تا ایده ناب دارم برای مرورگر:
> *رابط کاربری جدید**هسته شناسایی بد افزار ها و جلوگیری از نمایش سایت های آلوده**استفاده از پنج موتور مرورگر های IE,Firefox,Opera,Chrome,Safari**یه نام و لوگوی جدید*ضمناً این طور که بوش میاد پروژه خوابیده! نه؟! افرادی هم که همکاری می کنن هم بگن کیان!
> ممنون


موتور chrome و safari كه يكي هست كه همون وب كيته و استفاده از چند موتور نتيجش مي شه اين كه برنامه حجمش 500MB مي شه و خيلي كند . پروژه هم مي شه كفت خابيده چون كسي همكاري نكرد البته بجز سينا اما خودم دارم يه مقدار تحقيقات انجام مي دم و در مورد شناسايي بد افزارهاي هم ايده خوبي هست البته خود وب كيت هم امنه اما مي توني خود روي اين بخش كار كمي؟
در اخر دارم به اين فكر مي كنم كه پروژه رو به صورت ازاد تحت لايسنس GPL بزاريم تا همه راحت بتونن همكاري كنن البته اگه كسي هم كاري كنه!؟

----------


## _Faraz_

> موتور chrome و safari كه يكي هست كه همون وب كيته و استفاده از چند موتور نتيجش مي شه اين كه برنامه حجمش 500MB مي شه و خيلي كند


در این مورد بخاطر این گفتم که اگه ما از موتور مرورگر ها همزمان استفاده کنیم قدرت مرورگر میره بالا در مورد حجم روش تحقیق می کنم بالاخره باید راهی باشه که سرعت پایین نیاد



> اما خودم دارم يه مقدار تحقيقات انجام مي دم


میشه بفرمایید در چه موردی؟



> در مورد شناسايي بد افزارهاي هم ايده خوبي هست البته خود وب كيت هم امنه اما مي توني خود روي اين بخش كار كمي؟


این قسمت با من روش کار می کنم اما منظورم بدافزاریی هست که تو خود سایتن مثلاً داخل فایلی ویدئویی چیزی



> در اخر دارم به اين فكر مي كنم كه پروژه رو به صورت ازاد تحت لايسنس GPL بزاريم تا همه راحت بتونن همكاري كنن البته اگه كسي هم كاري كنه!؟


اصلاً بهش فکر نکن جواب نمیده من خودم میخوام سفت و سخت بچسبم به پروژه منتهی الان فصل امتحاناس انشا الله بهمن یا اسفند کار رو شروع میکنم یه بارهم با سینا قرار بزاریم دوباره تقسیم کار کنیم و کار رو از اول شروع کنیم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طرح رابط هم تقریباً امادس اماده شد بهت میدم نظر بده

----------


## _Faraz_

سلام
آقا تصمیم گرفتم به جای 5 موتور از دو موتور فایر فاکس و کروم استفاده کنم به جاهای خوبی داره می رسه
در مورد رابط هم طرح خودم رو با رابط خودت ترکیب کردم خیلی خوب شده!

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام
> آقا تصمیم گرفتم به جای 5 موتور از دو موتور فایر فاکس و کروم استفاده کنم به جاهای خوبی داره می رسه
> در مورد رابط هم طرح خودم رو با رابط خودت ترکیب کردم خیلی خوب شده!


من خيلي به اينجا سر نمي زنم لطفا از طريق ايميل با من در ارتباط باش
kiani.kiarash72@gmail.com

----------


## _Faraz_

سلام
رابط کاربری جدید طراحی شد تقریباً همونه ولی با یه خورده تغییر:
http://s1.picofile.com/file/7261322575/untitled.png
(تصویر سایت نمایش داده شده واقعیه! ادرس سایت www.aryan-browser.vcp.ir)
کیارش خان سورس جدید رو برام پ.خ کن

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام مجدد
مرورگر با یه رابط تقریباً جدید آمادس اما خیلی امکانات رو نداره!
اونایی که سورس رو می خوان بگن بفرستم براشون( پ.خ بزنین)
یه نکته در باره ی اعضا:
اعضا تقریباً پر!!!!
کیارش که کلاً منصرف شد
آرش هم ........
فقط می مونه سینا تعداد کمه دوستان هرکی می تونه بیاد وسط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AMIBCT عزیز جان من دوباره نیا روضه بخون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kazemdj

سلام
من هم خیلی علاقه پیدا کردم مه روی این پروژه کار کنم
اگه میشه سورس پروژه رو برام ارسال کنید
ایمیل من:
kazem_dj73@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## FastCode

واقعاً چند نفر توی این تاپیک این صفحه رو خوندند؟
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...d_WebKit-based

----------


## RezaJafar

موفق باشی داداش اگه کمکی هم از دست من بر میاد خوش حال میشم کمکی کرده باشم

Reza.Jafari92@yahoo.com

----------


## NitroPlus

> سلام
> من هم خیلی علاقه پیدا کردم مه روی این پروژه کار کنم
> اگه میشه سورس پروژه رو برام ارسال کنید
> ایمیل من:
> kazem_dj73@yahoo.com
> ممنون





> موفق باشی داداش اگه کمکی هم از دست من بر میاد خوش حال میشم کمکی کرده باشم
> Reza.Jafari92@yahoo.com


سلام خدمت دوستان ممنون لطفا تاپیک رو تو این آدرس دنبال کنید:
*همکاری در تکمیل پروژه مرورگر
*
ضمناً سورس بزای دوستانی که تقاضا دادن به ایمیلشان ارسال شد

با 3پاس
نیترو پلاس

----------

